# NEW ASPC show in Maine 2014



## sundancer (Feb 24, 2014)

Attention all ASPC Pony Owners -- Maine Miniature Horse Club is offering a Rated ASPC show in May 2014. Full slate of classes plus it accompanies an AMHR/AMHR show weekend. We offer a lobster bake as well!!!!

We would love to have the ponies come!!! For more information please contact Missy Tansey, Show Manager at [email protected]

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------

